# Raleigh's PhotoShoot



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

very cute. love the first with the ball.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Absolutely adorable! They're all great shots but the one with the ball just grabs me.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So sweet!! my favourite is the 4th one, he is so adorable!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup, her rich color!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Love the one alone! Is Raleigh a boy or girl? SO CUTE! THAT FACE!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, what a cutie pie!!!!!!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are just some stunning pictures. Raleigh is gorgeous.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Talk about doing justice to a dark dog, those are perfect. The lighting is fabulous and she is just beautiful! I like the last one "Is this over yet?".


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Debles said:


> Love the one alone! Is Raleigh a boy or girl? SO CUTE! THAT FACE!!!!


She's a girl. 

She is such a doll! I hope we get to meet her while you have her! :bowl:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice shots ! Very cute and photogenic !


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great pictures!!! Love that pink tennis ball - my girls would love that! (Seriously - they like pink balls the best )


----------



## Kevin21 (Mar 11, 2009)

so cute! i love the ones where he is looking straight on and chewing on the tennis ball!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow. That's a gorgeous chocolate! What is the breeding on that little doll?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am in love! What a doll.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a cutie!!!!LOve pink ball foto.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Soooo cute


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She is a little girl....and a very sweet puppy!

She is out of Cedarwood kennel here in Maine..
She is a board and train puppy..will be here a month or two...

Her Registerd name is 'Cedarwoods Rollickin Good Thyme'.
Nancy tries her very best to get at least WC and RallyNovice titles on all her breed stock. She tests for everything possible and the temperament of her dogs is outstanding. Raleigh is not the drivey-est dog...but gosh-golly she sure is sweet!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Will she be taking her back for showing and so forth? She is so pretty!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Raleigh is a beauty!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Will she be taking her back for showing and so forth? She is so pretty!


Yes...showing and the field trainer...


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Darling pupper.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful glamor shots of Raleigh. What a pretty girl.


----------



## Amerz (Nov 23, 2009)

I am in LOVE!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Raleigh is so beautiful!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Adorable photos. I really want to steal that sweet looking girl.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How did I miss These Pic's! What a Beautiful Nibbler!


----------

